
Ask HN: Do you have/use a foot rest at your desk? - bobnarizes
I am wondering if using one does improve your posture and help you to be more productive?
======
DBX12
No, I'm quite active with my feet (vibrating or how it is called in English)
to help me thinking. It would make the other people in the room freak out by
the sound of it.

------
DamonHD
No.

Used to; gave up years ago as I don't think it helped and it was just another
thing to adjust/kick/break.

